# Helping out Trainee Baristas



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

At a cafe I visit regularly I watched a new barista going through her paces this morning. She was doing well for her first week but was consistently underdosing. I pointed this out to her trainer who hadn't spotted it ( ?? ) and the advice was well received. I explained the negatives for this and they grasped the concept, pulling shots with correct dose to see the difference, tasting and commenting and making notes.

I was well impressed with how well this advice was received and hope that I have helped her in some way.

I bet she's on guard tomorrow morning when I visit though !


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Well done for having the confidence to point it out! I do that with my customers but wouldn't with non-customers. Silly really, as experienced baristas we all learn from each other. It's the only way to stay on top of your game.

Lee

P.s. Still think you're a brave man!!!


----------



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

Agreed, I wouldn't have the confidence. Though once in Heathrow airport, I had been totally screwed all the way through security, went into Costa for a coffee, and talked the barista through making it drinkable as I couldn't bear a bad coffee at that point. Oops!

It's kind of crappy that the trainer 'didn't notice' she was underdosing. When I'm training staff, its not hard to pick up on things like that!

Chris


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Blind leading the blind I think. It's not suprising why it's hard to find outstanding coffee!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks









The barista has now had 6 weeks under her belt and has improved very well, pulling consistent shots and constantly checking her technique, limited now by the guidelines that she has to work under and the equipment provided.

She still gets a wee bit nervous when I walk in, but her team are great and support each others learning, which is great to see at a chain store.

Brave? maybe - but I don't drink bad coffee


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

If everyone that was made a bad coffee returned it, the quality would soon start to go up. I'm usually wearing the company name on my shirt so don't tend to say anything.


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry (Jul 9, 2008)

Baristas in the decent coffee shops in the centre of Newcastle tend to know who I am now, I drink that much coffee. I've told them all I'm a barista, so they tend to up their game a little, which is nice. I know most of the baristi well enough to tell them their coffee wasn't up to scratch and still be amiable, but it is very hard to do with someone I don't know, so good on you Glenn!


----------



## YouriV (Dec 4, 2008)

Really good to hear that she is improving on her skills. That's what it's all about!


----------



## R-James (Nov 18, 2008)

Seamus, do we have decent shops in newcastle?! I'm down there tomorrow and I will be needing coffee!

I also noticed this week at my local Italian restaurant the bloke pulling my shot took several attempts to attach the portafilter to the machine after massively underdosing the double basket. That is a another story however.


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry (Jul 9, 2008)

lmao. Great. Even the Italians in Newcastle can't do it...

As for decent shops, there's Olive And Bean across the road from where the Green Market used to be, Central Bean up on Gallowgate Road, and Esquires are good if you get the right barista, and go off peak. If you're getting a milk drink ask for it at a drinkable temp though, or you'll regret it.

Then there's always Coolaboola on weekdays


----------



## R-James (Nov 18, 2008)

Well I am in for blood tests so I might drive up to jesmond...


----------

